# Fisher Price Touch & Cuddle Hedgehog



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought two of these recently...
[attachment=0:1sxm8d2q]touch and cuddle hedgie.jpg[/attachment:1sxm8d2q]
One for my friend who recently had a child.
And one for me because it's just so cute 
Love the crinkle ears and purple tail.
Rainbow hog is a little bigger than the size of a football (American football)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have one and that's one of my baby gifts for any babies or shower gifts. I think they are so cute.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

This is adorable! I will have to keep it in mind for any of my friends who have children.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

...I am now buying one of these for my nephew for Christmas.  He's already over a year, so maybe a bit too old, but they're planning to have more kids anyway!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

OMG that is so cute!
I want one!
Although I think the dog will steal it :x 

He stole the last stuffed hedgehog I bought and chewed it's nose off  
So I gave it to him, then gave the hedgehogs a stuffed dog to chew on! :lol:


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

that really is incredibly cute. I'll have to keep an eye out for it in the toy store. 

Side Note: it's much harder to type with one hand than two (Quigley is sleeping on my other hand)


----------

